# Steam Day at the RGSEast



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to Jeff Redeker, we took over Roger's RGS East track to run steam yesterday. Rog usually frowns on steam spraying oil on his beautiful models, but this time he kept them indoors and let us mess up the great outdoors.










That's my C-19 resting on the logging spur access. It was a glorious Fall day. 













Justin had his coal-fired K and said he was burning any old coal - it looked like it! 










Jon Kling joined the steamers again, and is heading out of Rico yard as Justin pulls in. On the upper level is - gasp - a sparky C-21 belonging to Jack (BigDude65).












Mike Peterlin turned up with his immaculate 4-4-0. Note the 'moustache' cab roof! 










The Ft Mallison yard was respendant with Alan Redeker's collection of NPC locos, plus Jack's new engine house. Alan, Royce and a very young Redeker.













My C-19 on its second run with the EBT passenger consist, including their new Business/Tourist car (see thread in model making.)


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The most notable aspect of Mike's 4-4-0 (besides the paint) is that HUGE whiste!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at the RGSEast again today, and took this shot of Ft Mallison and the new engine house in the overcast conditions, just before Rog took them indoors to store until the next time. . .


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete









One Redeker is missing in action with the photo shots....maybe next time we can bring a steam engine for the day. As always RGS of the East is impressive and the shop side fits in where the old live steam track was....lots of work to have done the complete loop.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean this Redeker? Way in the back on one shot - we were all being very polite and keeping out of each others shots!










I have a few shots of the old trackbed too. The new mainline through Ft Mallison really adds to the trip though, and isn't as draughty as the old steam loop!


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

That coal burner is awesome!!!!! Doesn't get much more real than that.


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a trip around the track. Sorry for the rough video, it's unedited and I was running off the johnson bar instead of the throttle.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin
Very good video for raw footage. Enjoyed the tour in particular the coal fired K27 with the great bark. Surprised to see an older portion of the track platform going into the main yard.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Justin - but now my neck is stiff from being tilted sideways!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Great video of a great railway. 
Pete, when I saw the length of the video, and made the assumption that the camera tilt was not going to be corrected, I just tilted the computer to match! 
It is easier to tilt the iPod! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet video!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally some pictures and a video from the SPC and SC&F contingent. Steam and throttle management is a MUST on Roger Cutter's RGS East with it's 3-1/2% grades. Running the smaller engines, if you whistle in the wrong place or make a run for the grade too early, you are in for a stall! Shut the throttle and sit until you build enough steam....

First a video:


Here are some pictures:

Host Jeff Redeker with the new rock retaining wall he had recently completed.











And why the retaining wall was needed!!











Morning with SPC and SC&F power ready for the day's work










Something new in the background: Jack Thompson's new engine house!











Jack getting the first pictures.










Jack and Jon review the proceedings:









Turning SPC #13









Appropriately, Jacks D&RGW #86 is the first engine house occupant.











With SPC #13 as the second....











SPC #13 in Jack's engine house --- 2010










... and in the Boulder Creek engine house --- 1880's



















Lunch time with the usual suspects:



















Picture taking at Chama










Jack's #86 spotting coal hoppers at Chama










The Redeker men: brothers Brent and (Uncle) Jeff, grandson Grant, and grandad Alan











Grandson Grant spent the day taking pictures while Justin was running SC&F #3.











The horses were interested in how you fire coal











Lindsey made up the train











And Justin had to STRETCH to keep the coal firing under control at Chama on the RGS East











Following are a few miscellaneous action shots



















Mike Peterlin's SPC #2 Caboose behind #13










SC&F #3 on the turntable 









A foggy Sunday morning:



























And an overview of one end of Roger's spectacular layout









And the final shot --- Roger's Berlin K36 (that was used for all the track leveling testing)









It was a great time. Thank you to Roger for allowing the invasion. Unfortunately, I didn't get him in a picture!

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, these are some of the best shots I have seen of the RGSEast. Thanks for taking and posting them. 

Larry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan
Who did the overhead photo?


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry -- Thanks for the compliments on the photos.

Charles -- Brent was on the roof with Roger looking at a flashing issue, and he asked that I toss the camera up to him!

Best regards,

Alan


----------

